# Suprapubic Catheter Replacement-cpt?



## jbtrueba

What code would I use for a suprapubic catheter replacement into stoma?
Thank you!


----------



## jdrueppel

Not my specialty but look at 51705 or 51710.

Julie D, CPC


----------



## jbtrueba

I did look at 51705 and the description states that a guidewire is used and the catheter is sutured to the skin.  The documentation that I have basically just states that the catheter was instered through the stoma, the balloon was inflated and 15 cc's NS flushed until clear.  Would 51702 be more appropriate?


----------



## Rajkumar

*rajkumar*

if stoma  occured  in urinary tract or part then you can go ahead and code 51702, or sometimes for gastrostomy done patient  feeding is through by placing this  above catheter can also be done instead of  peg tube.so consider the stoma location and code it.

Rajkumar CPC


----------

